# Edyson CVT hubgear



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone know where this is at right now?

http://www.bitraptor.com/Edyson_IVT.mp4

Edyson CVT - Gearbox continuously variable transmission | multibody.net


----------

